# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  παρανομα πιασμενα καρδερινια πωλουνται με αγγελια

## alexan2dros

ρε παιδια τι γινεται ειμαστε με τα καλα μας? των πηρα τηλ οχι φιλε πιασμενες ειναι τι δαχτυλιδια μ λες... ενημερωσα εναν γνωστο στο δασαρχειο.. οπως και για ενα πετ σοπ εδω στη ροδο που πουλουσε παπαδιες και καρδερινες... παμε με τα καλα μας?





Τιμή: *20 €*



Ράτσα:
*-*





Πωλουνται 3 καρδερινια του Οκτωβριου αρσενικα.20 ευρω εκαστο η και τα 3 μαζι
50.



*********************

----------


## douriakos

ακριβα τις πουλαει για πιασμενες  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## jk21

οχι δεν παμε καλα Αλεξανδρε και δυσκολα αυτο θα αλλαξει !  απο τα νεα παιδια ισως ... οι παλιοι εχουν συμβιβαστει με το λαθος και καποιοι το συνεχιζουν κιολας οπως βλεπεις 

σωστα επραξες και ευχομαι κατι να γινει ... αλλα τετοιες αγγελιες τις βλεπεις παντου  ....

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο φίλε Άλεξ! 
Ό,τι και να πω είναι λίγο ... ! Δεν ξέρεις πόσο ευτυχισμένες τις έκανες, και μαζί την συνείδησή σου... !  :Happy:

----------

